# 25hp Kohler Command Fouling plug



## briggsmst (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got a 25hp Command Kohler on a Steiner 430 tractor. 3 years ago it started fouling the #1 plug in the winter. This unit is used literally all year long, with regular maintenance. Last spring, we develloped a leak in the #1 head. Upon pulling it, I found a hole from inside the head out by the exhaust port. Replaced the head, but it is still fouling the #1 plug occasionally. The last time I replaced it, I noticed a white ashy buildup on the plug. Any thoughts on why just the one head is having problems. I've worked on these things for 10 years and never run into anything like it.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

briggsmst said:


> I've got a 25hp Command Kohler on a Steiner 430 tractor. 3 years ago it started fouling the #1 plug in the winter. This unit is used literally all year long, with regular maintenance. Last spring, we develloped a leak in the #1 head. Upon pulling it, I found a hole from inside the head out by the exhaust port. Replaced the head, but it is still fouling the #1 plug occasionally. The last time I replaced it, I noticed a white ashy buildup on the plug. Any thoughts on why just the one head is having problems. I've worked on these things for 10 years and never run into anything like it.


I just went through the Kohler update, there were issues with the coils, mainly for losing spark though...contact your local Kohler dealer with model and spec number.


----------

